# Is the beach too cold in early May in Hilton Head?



## CMF (Jun 23, 2006)

I thought I asked about this before but I can't find the thread.  I read reports that say the average water temp in May is 75 degrees but I have no idea how comfortable that is for swimming.

Thanks!
Charles


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 23, 2006)

75 degrees is cold for swimming IMO, but others will get in it and have a ball.  The air temps in May will be really nice though.


----------



## Pat H (Jun 23, 2006)

75 degree ocean temperature is about the HIGHEST it ever gets at the Jersey shore. Depends on what you are used to whether that is too cold for you.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 23, 2006)

Pat,
that's a really good point.  The same thing is true on the west coast.  The water temps never get really warm.  If you are used to colder water, it will be fine.


----------



## CMF (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks.  I exchanged for a two bedroom Grande Ocean in May 2007 this morning.  

Charles


----------



## Poette (Jun 23, 2006)

You will love it!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 23, 2006)

May is great on HHI!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 26, 2006)

*May is my favorite month to go to Hilton Head!*

We've just about always gone in May and I don't know how it could get much better!  It is very pleasant and we always go in the ocean when we're there.  Awesome beach, pool and biking weather!


----------



## KevJan (Jun 26, 2006)

We are going mid-March.  How will the weather be then?


----------



## jd2601 (Jun 26, 2006)

We have done spring break the last 4 years late March to early April.  Weather typically is 60's to 70's.  I am sure warmer or colder temps are very likely.  

We enjoy this time of year very much.  Perfect biking, walking, and golfing weather.  Ocean water is always colder then my tolerance.  We have used indoor  or heated outdoor pools, and hot tubs.


----------

